# New Departure Triple Speed



## tuscankid (Jul 19, 2014)

I installed a New Departure Triple Speed on a prewar Schwinn.
What position is the shift lever for low gear.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2014)

tuscankid said:


> I installed a New Departure Triple Speed on a prewar Schwinn.
> What position is the shift lever for low gear.
> Thanks,
> Steve




The lever is down in low gear. The cable should be slack in this position.
To ensure proper adjustment, screw the window nut all the way in until it bottoms out on the axle. Then put the shift lever to its middle position, and while looking through the window in the nut, adjust the turnbuckle on the cable until the first link in the shift chain is flush with the end of the axle.
In this position, all three gears should mesh perfectly.


----------

